# Peak Design Slide - grippy side deteriorating



## jd7 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi all

On my Slide strap, which is about 2 years old I think, the substance on the sticky/grippy side which is supposed to stop the strap slipping around has gotten soft and really sticky, and is starting to rub off. It's like it has started to melt a little bit. It leaves a stain/mark on shirts too (yet to properly test if it can be washed off easily).

I've emailed PD today to see what they say about it, but I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem?

thanks


----------



## pwp (Nov 27, 2016)

PD support is legendary. Let us know their response. I have a Slide of similar age, but with no apparent deterioration as you've described. Good luck!

-pw


----------



## Macoose (Nov 27, 2016)

It's getting soft on my slide too. I've had it for about 15 months.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 27, 2016)

sunscreen and bug spray can be hell on rubber..... unfortunately, it transfers everywhere you touch.....


----------



## jd7 (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks for the responses all.

I do live in a pretty warm climate, and I'm sure I would end up getting sunscreen on the strap sometimes (although I don't think it would happen that often really). Maybe that has something to do with it.

I've attached a photo of what the strap looks like now.

Will report back once I've heard from PD.


----------



## Macoose (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks for the photo. The rubber on my slide looks similar to what you posted.

Thanks for letting us know when you get the answer.

Macoose


----------



## pwp (Nov 28, 2016)

Interesting. As I posted, my 2 year old Slide is perfect, and is in daily use. It's very rare for mine to be exposed to consistent very high temperatures and humidity, and certainly no sunblock or insect repellent. 

What sort of extreme exposure has your Slide has Macoose (if at all)?

-pw


----------



## Macoose (Nov 28, 2016)

pwp said:


> Interesting. As I posted, my 2 year old Slide is perfect, and is in daily use. It's very rare for mine to be exposed to consistent very high temperatures and humidity, and certainly no sunblock or insect repellent.
> 
> What sort of extreme exposure has your Slide has Macoose (if at all)?
> 
> -pw





As a general rule, I use it with the rubber strip exposed. It slides between my back and the camera bag.
I live in Florida so it gets plenty of sunshine, heat and humidity during the summer months. As far as I know, there has been no sunblock or insect repellent sprayed on the slide. 

The deterioration is not just isolated to one area, it covers the entire rubber strip. 

I purchased a Slidelite for my Olympus and it stays in the glove box of my truck. So far, there has been no deterioration on that rubber strip. It must be said that it doesn't get the same exposure other than heat.

To tell you the truth, I haven't been that concerned about it considering where I live. You pay a price for living in paradise. If Peak Design offers to replace jd7's strap, I may try to return mine. Unless they have redesigned the rubber strip, I expect the deterioration will happen again.

Thanks for asking,

Macoose


----------



## jd7 (Dec 3, 2016)

Just reporting back to say that Peak Design has been great. I sent them a photo of strap and they agreed it shouldn't be deteriorating like that. They are going to replace it for me. Certainly happy with the service.


----------



## jebrady03 (Dec 3, 2016)

I purchased one recently and it slips a lot. I probably adjust it every hour or two. Is this in-line with everyone else's experience?

Info: fitted with a 5D Mark IV and an assortment of lenses - the heaviest being the 70-200L IS II and occasionally a radio transmitter or flash in the hotshoe.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 3, 2016)

jd7 said:


> Just reporting back to say that Peak Design has been great. I sent them a photo of strap and they agreed it shouldn't be deteriorating like that. They are going to replace it for me. Certainly happy with the service.


GREAT!

That's one of the reasons to buy from a reputable company. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## jd7 (Dec 6, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> jd7 said:
> 
> 
> > Just reporting back to say that Peak Design has been great. I sent them a photo of strap and they agreed it shouldn't be deteriorating like that. They are going to replace it for me. Certainly happy with the service.
> ...



Thanks Don. Yes, always very nice when a company doesn't hesitate to stand behind their products.


----------



## jd7 (Dec 6, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> I purchased one recently and it slips a lot. I probably adjust it every hour or two. Is this in-line with everyone else's experience?
> 
> Info: fitted with a 5D Mark IV and an assortment of lenses - the heaviest being the 70-200L IS II and occasionally a radio transmitter or flash in the hotshoe.



For everyday general use, including a full day of sightseeing, I almost always use the Slide. If I flip the strap so the grippy side is against my shirt, I don't find it moves around too much in ordinary use. If I'm going to have the camera over my shoulder for an extended period, and especially if I'm doing a lot of walking with it, I would usually switch to my Blackrapid Sport though. 

PS: Heaviest load I'd have on the Slide is probably 6D+70-200L IS II, so not too far off what you are carrying.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 6, 2016)

jd7 said:


> Just reporting back to say that Peak Design has been great. I sent them a photo of strap and they agreed it shouldn't be deteriorating like that. They are going to replace it for me. Certainly happy with the service.



That's great, thanks for the update!

When my Blackrapid strap showed a little bit of fraying on the leading edge after a couple of years of use, I also sent them a photo and they stated that it should present any risk...but they sent me a new strap anyway.


----------



## jd7 (Dec 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> That's great, thanks for the update!
> 
> When my Blackrapid strap showed a little bit of fraying on the leading edge after a couple of years of use, I also sent them a photo and they stated that it should present any risk...but they sent me a new strap anyway.



I've had great service from Blackrapid too - another company which did not hesitate to stand behind its product. I have been impressed by both Peak Design or Blackrapid in that regard.


----------



## Old Sarge (Dec 7, 2016)

jd7 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > That's great, thanks for the update!
> ...



I was at the zoo in Tulsa when one of the plastic parts on the Blackrapid failed. I called to order a replacement part and they sent it to me at no cost. And I wouldn't have minded paying for it because the strap was several years old.


----------

